# Plane Restorations



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

*Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics*

I bought a No. 45, but the cutters did not come with the boxes that were included at the original purchase, all those decades ago. Not wanting to spend a large amount of money for real boxes, I've opted to make my own reproductions. However, I wanted them to be as close to the original versions as possible.

The astute reader will note that the No. 45 cutter boxes had graphics on them displaying the contents of each box. These tend to get destroyed over time and are very rare to be intact on a vintage box. Since I'm fairly well versed in Photoshop, I figured that I could make my own reproduction graphics if I had sufficient starting material.

I started this thread to see if any fellow LJs could post dimensions for the boxes as well as images of the graphics, if they were intact. I was lucky that Gshepherd was kind enough to take some high-res scans of his boxes and email them over, giving me a great starting point (thanks, Gshepherd!). And also thank you Mosquito for posting overall dimensions, though if anyone is willing to take detailed dimensions of each box, I would appreciate that as well.

Anyway, the repro graphics have been uploaded to my Google account so that everyone can download them and use them as you will. They are 500ppi in resolution, and formatted as 8×10 images to print off easily with Windows Picture and Fax Viewer or Windows Image Preview (or your favorite Mac/Linux equivalents). I included three choices of background colors to suit the individual - black, grey, and as close to the Stanley green as I could get with the images I could find. If anyone has a better idea what the color actually is, please shoot me a PM.

If you appreciate these, please consider that it took me about 8 hours total to reproduce the graphics. I ask nothing in return except your honest feedback. Also, I was only able to procure images for the Sweetheart versions of these boxes. If anyone has boxes from other vintages that they would like to see reproduced, send a good high-res scan/picture my way with label dimensions, and I'll do my best to get it done.

To download the pictures, please click on them to be redirected to the Google Photos link.

*Edit 2022/06/01: updated links to images below so that they're not broken*


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

grfrazee said:


> *Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics*
> 
> I bought a No. 45, but the cutters did not come with the boxes that were included at the original purchase, all those decades ago. Not wanting to spend a large amount of money for real boxes, I've opted to make my own reproductions. However, I wanted them to be as close to the original versions as possible.
> 
> ...


Again, great work. I'd take good pictures of mine, but they're not in that great of shape…

I could take some better dimensions using my digital calipers, but they don't quite go wide enough to get the full width. I can work on getting the rest, though.

One thing I found interesting, though, is that it looks like my boxes were made from a single piece for front, bottom, and back, with 2 pieces on the ends. It looks like a really deep groove cut into a solid piece.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

grfrazee said:


> *Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics*
> 
> I bought a No. 45, but the cutters did not come with the boxes that were included at the original purchase, all those decades ago. Not wanting to spend a large amount of money for real boxes, I've opted to make my own reproductions. However, I wanted them to be as close to the original versions as possible.
> 
> ...


Wow! Awesome! Thank you for posting!

I have two boxes of the #45 irons, but there's no labels on them. There will be now! 

What a nice gesture to the LJ community you've made!


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

grfrazee said:


> *Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics*
> 
> I bought a No. 45, but the cutters did not come with the boxes that were included at the original purchase, all those decades ago. Not wanting to spend a large amount of money for real boxes, I've opted to make my own reproductions. However, I wanted them to be as close to the original versions as possible.
> 
> ...


Very cool of you.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

grfrazee said:


> *Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics*
> 
> I bought a No. 45, but the cutters did not come with the boxes that were included at the original purchase, all those decades ago. Not wanting to spend a large amount of money for real boxes, I've opted to make my own reproductions. However, I wanted them to be as close to the original versions as possible.
> 
> ...


Nice work! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

grfrazee said:


> *Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics*
> 
> I bought a No. 45, but the cutters did not come with the boxes that were included at the original purchase, all those decades ago. Not wanting to spend a large amount of money for real boxes, I've opted to make my own reproductions. However, I wanted them to be as close to the original versions as possible.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments.

@Mosquito - if you were able to get those detailed measurements, that would be great.


----------



## DrPain (Sep 2, 2009)

grfrazee said:


> *Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics*
> 
> I bought a No. 45, but the cutters did not come with the boxes that were included at the original purchase, all those decades ago. Not wanting to spend a large amount of money for real boxes, I've opted to make my own reproductions. However, I wanted them to be as close to the original versions as possible.
> 
> ...


Very nice job reconstructing the graphics. I've done that once or twice and it's not always easy!


----------



## awolf (Jun 14, 2014)

grfrazee said:


> *Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics*
> 
> I bought a No. 45, but the cutters did not come with the boxes that were included at the original purchase, all those decades ago. Not wanting to spend a large amount of money for real boxes, I've opted to make my own reproductions. However, I wanted them to be as close to the original versions as possible.
> 
> ...


Great work, You don't happen to have the 55 art work by any chance? Box art would be great too.

Thanks for your post,
Alan


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

grfrazee said:


> *Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics*
> 
> I bought a No. 45, but the cutters did not come with the boxes that were included at the original purchase, all those decades ago. Not wanting to spend a large amount of money for real boxes, I've opted to make my own reproductions. However, I wanted them to be as close to the original versions as possible.
> 
> ...


So what adhesive do you all use to affix the graphics to the wood box once you've printed them?


----------



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

grfrazee said:


> *Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics*
> 
> I bought a No. 45, but the cutters did not come with the boxes that were included at the original purchase, all those decades ago. Not wanting to spend a large amount of money for real boxes, I've opted to make my own reproductions. However, I wanted them to be as close to the original versions as possible.
> 
> ...


I would use watered down white Elmer's glue, like the kind kids use in art class for grammar school. If you don't thin the glue out, it will wrinkle the paper. When gluing, get a nice, even coat on the entire piece of paper and use some books to keep it flat while the glue sets. Putting a piece of wax paper on top of the graphic is probably a good idea.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

grfrazee said:


> *Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics*
> 
> I bought a No. 45, but the cutters did not come with the boxes that were included at the original purchase, all those decades ago. Not wanting to spend a large amount of money for real boxes, I've opted to make my own reproductions. However, I wanted them to be as close to the original versions as possible.
> 
> ...


searching for a knob that goes on the fence,rear of body depth stop,and front depth stop wing bolt( I think it's a wing bolt).


----------



## Ace75 (Oct 4, 2015)

grfrazee said:


> *Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics*
> 
> I bought a No. 45, but the cutters did not come with the boxes that were included at the original purchase, all those decades ago. Not wanting to spend a large amount of money for real boxes, I've opted to make my own reproductions. However, I wanted them to be as close to the original versions as possible.
> 
> ...


hi, i just recived a #45 for a Xmas and its in really ruff shape. im slowly trying to bring it back to life. I seen your post about the cutter box graphic but i click on he link to down load and link ot broken. are these grapics still available? please email at [email protected]
thx


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

grfrazee said:


> *Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics*
> 
> I bought a No. 45, but the cutters did not come with the boxes that were included at the original purchase, all those decades ago. Not wanting to spend a large amount of money for real boxes, I've opted to make my own reproductions. However, I wanted them to be as close to the original versions as possible.
> 
> ...


Ditto, is a valid link available? Pls?

EDIT: NM, I logged in to my google+ account first, then the link worked! Awesome!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

grfrazee said:


> *Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics*
> 
> I bought a No. 45, but the cutters did not come with the boxes that were included at the original purchase, all those decades ago. Not wanting to spend a large amount of money for real boxes, I've opted to make my own reproductions. However, I wanted them to be as close to the original versions as possible.
> 
> ...


Thanks again, gr!


----------



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

grfrazee said:


> *Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics*
> 
> I bought a No. 45, but the cutters did not come with the boxes that were included at the original purchase, all those decades ago. Not wanting to spend a large amount of money for real boxes, I've opted to make my own reproductions. However, I wanted them to be as close to the original versions as possible.
> 
> ...


@Smitty, very cool!


----------



## gomeryww (Jun 30, 2016)

grfrazee said:


> *Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics*
> 
> I bought a No. 45, but the cutters did not come with the boxes that were included at the original purchase, all those decades ago. Not wanting to spend a large amount of money for real boxes, I've opted to make my own reproductions. However, I wanted them to be as close to the original versions as possible.
> 
> ...


I came about this blog and the labels by accident. I've now signed up.
I recently ran out of wood and decided to have a go at cleaning/restoring a box of Stanley 45's I acquired over the years instead of making something. The more I look at them and the net the more out of my depth I feel. I have 5 planes: 2 oldish ones (plated) with flowers but different letters on the castings, 2 Sweetheart and one I assume post war (it's the least used and damaged). One of the oldish ones has its original wooden box so I made a repro box out of white oak for the other one and some cutter boxes out of an unknown hard wood. This is where the difficulties started. In my ignorance I have not kept the cutters with the individual planes.
Subject to correction I assume the following:
Old cutters do not have numbers. What I have called oldish planes have one cutter box with 6 beading, 8 dado and a match cutter. The Sweetheart planes have 2 cutter boxes and the post war plane has 1 box with 2 rows of cutters, same as the 2 boxes but back-to-back.
Thanks for the cutter box labels, they are brilliant. Are there any for the plane boxes?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

grfrazee said:


> *Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics*
> 
> I bought a No. 45, but the cutters did not come with the boxes that were included at the original purchase, all those decades ago. Not wanting to spend a large amount of money for real boxes, I've opted to make my own reproductions. However, I wanted them to be as close to the original versions as possible.
> 
> ...


Detailed types and cutter sets info can be found here:

Blood&Gore:

http://www.supertool.com/stanleybg/stan0.htm

And LJ Mos has an excellent resource here: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/43282


----------



## gomeryww (Jun 30, 2016)

grfrazee said:


> *Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics*
> 
> I bought a No. 45, but the cutters did not come with the boxes that were included at the original purchase, all those decades ago. Not wanting to spend a large amount of money for real boxes, I've opted to make my own reproductions. However, I wanted them to be as close to the original versions as possible.
> 
> ...


Thanks Smitty. It will take me quite a while to assimilate all that information.


----------



## georgesa (Feb 24, 2012)

grfrazee said:


> *Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics*
> 
> I bought a No. 45, but the cutters did not come with the boxes that were included at the original purchase, all those decades ago. Not wanting to spend a large amount of money for real boxes, I've opted to make my own reproductions. However, I wanted them to be as close to the original versions as possible.
> 
> ...


Do you still have the link for the HD images active?

EDIT- I found them on google+. Sorry


----------



## JMiller1975 (Jun 26, 2017)

grfrazee said:


> *Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics*
> 
> I bought a No. 45, but the cutters did not come with the boxes that were included at the original purchase, all those decades ago. Not wanting to spend a large amount of money for real boxes, I've opted to make my own reproductions. However, I wanted them to be as close to the original versions as possible.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this.

Updated link:
https://plus.google.com/photos/117246220188914954823/album/5781874099090253713/5797117005820126882


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

grfrazee said:


> *Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics*
> 
> I bought a No. 45, but the cutters did not come with the boxes that were included at the original purchase, all those decades ago. Not wanting to spend a large amount of money for real boxes, I've opted to make my own reproductions. However, I wanted them to be as close to the original versions as possible.
> 
> ...


Anyone know a source for special cutters for 45 and 55?

e.g. 55 boxes 5-8


----------



## revrok (May 1, 2014)

grfrazee said:


> *Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics*
> 
> I bought a No. 45, but the cutters did not come with the boxes that were included at the original purchase, all those decades ago. Not wanting to spend a large amount of money for real boxes, I've opted to make my own reproductions. However, I wanted them to be as close to the original versions as possible.
> 
> ...


This is just "plane" heroic!


----------



## Pepdegr (Jul 29, 2018)

grfrazee said:


> *Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics*
> 
> I bought a No. 45, but the cutters did not come with the boxes that were included at the original purchase, all those decades ago. Not wanting to spend a large amount of money for real boxes, I've opted to make my own reproductions. However, I wanted them to be as close to the original versions as possible.
> 
> ...





> So what adhesive do you all use to affix the graphics to the wood box once you ve printed them?
> 
> - Brad


I used spray on contact cement for my plane box and is worked great (so far). 
I haven't constructed a cutter box yet, I'm still laying out the dimensions. I haven't been able to find them published.


----------



## Pepdegr (Jul 29, 2018)

grfrazee said:


> *Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics*
> 
> I bought a No. 45, but the cutters did not come with the boxes that were included at the original purchase, all those decades ago. Not wanting to spend a large amount of money for real boxes, I've opted to make my own reproductions. However, I wanted them to be as close to the original versions as possible.
> 
> ...


I was hoping that someone can point me to or publish here, the proper dimensions of the cutter boxes. I have 23 original cutters. and want to build the double stack box rather than box 1 and 2.


----------



## gomeryww (Jun 30, 2016)

grfrazee said:


> *Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics*
> 
> I bought a No. 45, but the cutters did not come with the boxes that were included at the original purchase, all those decades ago. Not wanting to spend a large amount of money for real boxes, I've opted to make my own reproductions. However, I wanted them to be as close to the original versions as possible.
> 
> ...


I have a double cutter box. 
It seems to be a standard box with a bit tacked on. 
No graphics on the cardboard cover.
I think the plane is post WW2

























If you can't scale from the pics give me a few days and I will do a drawing.


----------



## NuritheTurk (May 20, 2016)

grfrazee said:


> *Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics*
> 
> I bought a No. 45, but the cutters did not come with the boxes that were included at the original purchase, all those decades ago. Not wanting to spend a large amount of money for real boxes, I've opted to make my own reproductions. However, I wanted them to be as close to the original versions as possible.
> 
> ...


I am trying to find s source for Stanley plane box end labels. I was told that Keith Bradfield had offered them at one time. I bought a Stanley #1 that was in a nice cherry wood box and had a repro label on it. I was told the label was from Bradfield.

My Stanley plane collection stands at 55 units now and I want to build a display with the labels showing the info about each plane.

ANY HELP?


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

grfrazee said:


> *Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics*
> 
> I bought a No. 45, but the cutters did not come with the boxes that were included at the original purchase, all those decades ago. Not wanting to spend a large amount of money for real boxes, I've opted to make my own reproductions. However, I wanted them to be as close to the original versions as possible.
> 
> ...


Turk, if I were considering a display of planes, I'd think about how to present the plane to the viewer so it doesn't encourage them to pick it up and, well, you can imagine all kinds of things. Mirrors can help with that. I'd also decide if there will be a glass front where glare issues abound but easier to keep clean, and decide if the positives outweigh the negatives. Then I would think about the arrangement in terms of sequence, like old to new, size, etc. The sheer numbers involved make it tempting to put some way up high and way down low where viewing is not optimal. That would give me a background for deciding how to present data and information about each plane.

You could go "full museum" and print a brochure with each plane pictured with an ID to associate it with a picture or pictures of special features and (lengthy) description.

And think about portability in case you get invitations or just decide to do roving displays for interest and educating the public.

it's clear I don't have enough to do. Going to the shop now.

DanK


----------



## NuritheTurk (May 20, 2016)

grfrazee said:


> *Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics*
> 
> I bought a No. 45, but the cutters did not come with the boxes that were included at the original purchase, all those decades ago. Not wanting to spend a large amount of money for real boxes, I've opted to make my own reproductions. However, I wanted them to be as close to the original versions as possible.
> 
> ...


All good suggestions. Agree that a $1500 #1 fits easily into a pants pocket and safety is a consideration. I'm still working out a plan. Thanks.


----------



## Chefjuke (Jan 25, 2018)

grfrazee said:


> *Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics*
> 
> I bought a No. 45, but the cutters did not come with the boxes that were included at the original purchase, all those decades ago. Not wanting to spend a large amount of money for real boxes, I've opted to make my own reproductions. However, I wanted them to be as close to the original versions as possible.
> 
> ...


And….of course I find this post with exactly the graphics I need….RIGHT after Google+ shuts down.

:-(

If the original poster still has the higher resolution images and could repost, that would be wonderful.


----------



## graywolf (Jan 10, 2011)

grfrazee said:


> *Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics*
> 
> I bought a No. 45, but the cutters did not come with the boxes that were included at the original purchase, all those decades ago. Not wanting to spend a large amount of money for real boxes, I've opted to make my own reproductions. However, I wanted them to be as close to the original versions as possible.
> 
> ...


I have come to the party late, and would love to get these graphics. are they still available? if so could you email them? [email protected] many thanks.


----------



## Loulegal (Jan 15, 2020)

grfrazee said:


> *Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics*
> 
> I bought a No. 45, but the cutters did not come with the boxes that were included at the original purchase, all those decades ago. Not wanting to spend a large amount of money for real boxes, I've opted to make my own reproductions. However, I wanted them to be as close to the original versions as possible.
> 
> ...


Are the cutter box labels still available? my email: [email protected] if you are willing to share them. Please advise cost.

Any storage box labels? I am building two boxes out of chestnut and I want to be as correct as possible. Also, what material was used form the cuter boxes? Were they also chestnut or pine or whatever?

Thank everyone.


----------



## Loulegal (Jan 15, 2020)

grfrazee said:


> *Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics*
> 
> I bought a No. 45, but the cutters did not come with the boxes that were included at the original purchase, all those decades ago. Not wanting to spend a large amount of money for real boxes, I've opted to make my own reproductions. However, I wanted them to be as close to the original versions as possible.
> 
> ...


How to repair the nickel plating on the 45? Is it worth it?


----------



## NateBaco (Mar 23, 2020)

grfrazee said:


> *Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics*
> 
> I bought a No. 45, but the cutters did not come with the boxes that were included at the original purchase, all those decades ago. Not wanting to spend a large amount of money for real boxes, I've opted to make my own reproductions. However, I wanted them to be as close to the original versions as possible.
> 
> ...


They look GREAT, can anyone email me the files for the Cutter Box Labels? Original link does not work [email protected]

In advance…Thank You!


----------



## Morosirus (May 1, 2020)

grfrazee said:


> *Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics*
> 
> I bought a No. 45, but the cutters did not come with the boxes that were included at the original purchase, all those decades ago. Not wanting to spend a large amount of money for real boxes, I've opted to make my own reproductions. However, I wanted them to be as close to the original versions as possible.
> 
> ...


I came here for the same thing, but didn't stop lol I spent last night reconstructing labels in Photoshop from different images available here and online. I'm almost finished with my best guess. I can post them when I'm finished. They won't be perfect, because they were taken from lower resolution photos of labels on cutter boxes at odd angles with camera distortions.


----------



## DaddyWarlock (Feb 2, 2021)

grfrazee said:


> *Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics*
> 
> I bought a No. 45, but the cutters did not come with the boxes that were included at the original purchase, all those decades ago. Not wanting to spend a large amount of money for real boxes, I've opted to make my own reproductions. However, I wanted them to be as close to the original versions as possible.
> 
> ...





> They look GREAT, can anyone email me the files for the Cutter Box Labels? Original link does not work [email protected]
> 
> In advance…Thank You!
> 
> - NateBaco


I'd also like to get these files. I tried to get them according to the original blog post, but they've shut down Google Plus. Anybody who can share the graphics for the labels, please email them to [email protected]


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

grfrazee said:


> *Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics*
> 
> I bought a No. 45, but the cutters did not come with the boxes that were included at the original purchase, all those decades ago. Not wanting to spend a large amount of money for real boxes, I've opted to make my own reproductions. However, I wanted them to be as close to the original versions as possible.
> 
> ...


We've preserved them, and added some additional labels to the collective. Check the last link in the original post of this thread, labeled Kenny's Google Drive:
https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/43282


----------

